
Show HN: OS X scratchpad for datetime parsing and calculation - AlexMoffat
https://github.com/AlexMoffat/timecalc
======
summitsummit
why not a website

~~~
AlexMoffat
Because I didn't want to build a website, I wanted to build an OS X app, so
that's what I did.

